# Melbourne, Docklands



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Hi :? is there anyone in Melbourne who knows about fishing around Docklands (Bolty Bridge for Mulloway). Where to launch what are the best methods and best soft plastics. :lol: I have heard that jews are on the chew.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Howdy Gone,

I know that Mushi did some homework earlier this year in preparation for a trip. PeterJ also knows the area well. You might try a PM to either one if they don't see this post.

You have just missed the full moon but you are in luck with the blue moon on the 30th.

Regards
Grant


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Just saw this thread. I'm sure you'll see the one Peter J has also started up. Yeah i'll have a look at a few notes i had made earlier in the year and share it round. Those docks are made for us yakkers


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

I might try sometime soon...

I'm also keen to paddle around the old Princess Pier and Station Pier. There were reports of whiting a few days ago from the Lagoon pier which suprised me... the water temp must be up.

I'm always put off by the docklands, as I keep thinking I'm gonna get arrested by the water police as soon as I launch. I need safety in numbers.


----------

